# Strikemaster Lazer Mag Xpress



## Antone (Jan 4, 2010)

I need some help folks.. I'm not the most mechanically inclined person out there. Tried to fire up the Auger last week before I went out fishing. She wouldn't go. Since I've had issue with the carburetor being dirty before, I dis-assembled it, cleaned it put it back together. Great so far right... Well, until I went to put it back on the auger. No matter what way I would orient it, it did not fit right up against the gas tank, or to the spring on the throttle cable.. Down was up, up was down... So I got mad and walked away. Pride almost got the best of me today to where I was going out to buy a new Jiffy. But.. I just need to get this thing fixed and I am determined to do it mostly on my own. Do any of you out there own one of these units? I'm looking to have you email me pictures of how the carb sits on the powerhead, and a few other basics pics of the carb, to ensure I have each of the covers that screw onto it, put back together correctly. The more pics of the whole sha-bang the better. If I ever need to do this again, I need to make myself a diagram for re-assembly.

Regards!
-A distraught and embarassed ice angler :eyeroll:


----------



## Antone (Jan 4, 2010)

Really!? No one owns this unit to help out?


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a Jiffy, but I would guess that you put one of the sides back on the carb the wrong way. Probably 180 degrees off, so that nothing lines up. Take anoother look at it and see if this is it.


----------



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

New strikemaster or old one? Tech or solo engine? Year makes a difference! Pics help! Do yourself a favor and dont go to the new jiffys, they have a bad engine in them this year lol Also where do you live? I mean mn or nodak? Throw a few pics up ill try to help! :beer:


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

The diaphram will be on the bottom side of the carb. so bowhunter how many new jiffy augers have you seen with bad engines?? Or are you just quoteing what you read on the net?? I have a new jiffy 2500 lightning and it is the best cutting auger i have ever cut a hole with.


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

i am pretty sure that every jiffy motor is bad, they only sound like a 350 motor running out on the ice and for as loud as they are they should cut a little faster hole, but no they don't thats why strikemaster is the way to go especially with the new solo......STRIKEMASTER>JIFFY


----------



## dairyman (Feb 24, 2008)

go to the techumsa web site and print out a diagram of the carb--it will help a bunch


----------



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

riverview said:


> The diaphram will be on the bottom side of the carb. so bowhunter how many new jiffy augers have you seen with bad engines?? Or are you just quoteing what you read on the net?? I have a new jiffy 2500 lightning and it is the best cutting auger i have ever cut a hole with.


Well you obviously havent used a Strikemaster or nils... Its not a quote its a fact. You will find out sooner or later what type of engine they have in there. Eskimo use to have it in their powerheads, but there was a slight problem, it wouldnt run right in the cold so they dropped the motor!!! Well now Jiffy has them, the only thing they changed was adding a part to the exhaust, so its not "jiffy engineered"... So I feel sorry for whoever owns a Jiffy now a days, because they are not a very good motor. Maybe know the facts b4 you get all defensive :beer:


----------

